# Clutch in big bear front differential????



## bigbearbaker (Dec 4, 2012)

I am having an issue where my front right axle will not disengage. I opened up the differential and everything looks great. A local tech told me that with the big bears there is a clutch in the limited slip assembly. He says thats is what is causing the axle to not disengage and only way to fix this is purchase an entire new assembly. Has anyone else heard of this same thing? Thanks in advance.


----------

